# 36 new birds... good deal?



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

a local racer was getting out all the way. got the call today

went to his house and when i left you could not have given me one more nest bowl, my car was sooooooooooo full

recieved were:


36 new birds... some flyers not settled very young, some breeders some evn from holland!

two pro plan totes full of racing feed and black oil sunflower seeds

at least 40 disposible nest bowls

2 bullet waterers

1 carry crate (the only item i paid for)

1 bag of racing pigeon feed 50lbs

1 bag black oil sunflower seeds

1 50 lb bag of SAFFLOWER!

1 bottle liquid garlic

1 container of salts

2 big bath pans

12 or so widowhood perches unused

12 wooden eggs

misc literature

6 belgun nest bowls

50 lb bag of red grit

1 band holder to mount on the wall

30 or so bands

so tell me considering that i paid 35 dollars to this guy for the brand new collapsable canvas crate did i get a good deal?? ther are some beautiful birds in there and i will post pics as soon as i get the rest of the boxes up..


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*36 plus deal!*

Hi Eric,

It looks to me like you got a very good deal there!Can't beat the price for a package like that!


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow ! You hit the jackpot Eric ! You couldnt even buy the food and grit for the $35 bucks .

Good going ! 

Hambone


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Eric! Indeed, I think you hit the jackpot there! We'll look forward to the pictures!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hambone said:


> Wow ! You hit the jackpot Eric ! *You couldnt even buy the food and grit for the $35 bucks .*


Congratulations on the great deal. You couldn't get a 50 lb. bag of safflower for that price, I dare say....


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

You git an unbeliveable deal. Good luck.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

eric98223 said:


> a local racer was getting out all the way. got the call today
> 
> went to his house and when i left you could not have given me one more nest bowl, my car was sooooooooooo full
> 
> ...



What !  

You were not really asking a question...now were you ?  

You were given a very nice gift ! I hope you keep him advised of your progress....and congradulations !


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

PS.

You wanna double your money...by sending the Holland Imports this way !?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Great deal and a great way to start out congrats you'll love the sport and or hobby!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Eric,
Hey thats better than winning the lottery! Congratulations.

Margaret


----------



## Shrek (Apr 2, 2008)

Nope you got screwed! I feel really bad for you so I will do a generous thing and I will give you $45 for all of it.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

That is a fantastic deal! Glad to hear you were at the right place at the right time!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

No one had to ask you............"Deal or No Deal"????
Very nice. Probably got some excellent birds there.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI ERIC, You got a good deal but its not complete HE DIDN'T GIVE YOU THE LOFT. LOL ,but I would realy like to know why he is getting out of racing. .GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> HI ERIC, You got a good deal but its not complete HE DIDN'T GIVE YOU THE LOFT. LOL ,but I would realy like to know why he is getting out of racing. .GEORGE


He's probably fed up with it like the rest of us.!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> He's probably fed up with it like the rest of us.!!


 HI RENEE, That is just 1of the reasons, sickness,cost of gasoline (PRICE TO GO UP TO 4.00 A GALLON), local laws, but I feel you could be right. Just plain fed up. .GEORGE


----------



## eric98223 (Aug 4, 2007)

george simon said:


> HI ERIC, You got a good deal but its not complete HE DIDN'T GIVE YOU THE LOFT. LOL ,but I would realy like to know why he is getting out of racing. .GEORGE


lots of reasons actually. only one car a new prius and wife was not crazy about it being a pigeon hauler. lives in the middle of nowhere and has no one to watch his birds when he is gone. financial reasons, for those of you who race the you know it is not a cheap sport. old bird racing is costing like 500.00 a member this season!! but our club goes to 625 twice. so there are the reasons i know about anywaY

yeas i know i got a great deal i was already involved in racing and i added the feed alone and you are talking over 200.oo the safflower is 46.00 a 50 lb bag
and the crate is a collapsable 20 bird whitch is a 69.00 value as well

i didnt get the loft because i just built my 10 by 20 that im in now and he is selling it and wants 300 bucks its portable with a car trailer too!!



im sure i didnt answer all the questions but let me know if you have more. i guess just letting you guys know that sometimes it isnt just a problem bird that someone is dumping!!


Oh yeah and 45 bucks huh Shrek? well you go hold your breath until i get back to you 


oh yeah and chalk one up to fostering that works. we had just banded a couple before i loaded tham up and he had no idea who the parents were (bad records keeper) so when i put them in the loft i put them in a nest with other babies about the same age and all the feeding adults are feeding them as well!! that means no losses at all from this move!! yay! and with the new nest boxes complete (total 60 now!!) i should have a TON of young birds when the season starts!! woohoo!!


----------

